# DIY CO2 Injector



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Can someone reccomend how to make this its for a 10g divided betta tank 5g on each side,I was kinda threw off on the amount of plants i got in a container the first time i bought a wisteria container and only got 2 plants,one wasnt any good,this time i bought another container and got 5 great looking wisteria plants so i have fluorescent lighting but i was wondering oxygen is already in water right?But how do i make a CO2 injector with out spending a lot of money.So who can make the list for this with the least money cost???This is my first planted tank btw.*c/p**c/p**c/p*


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

2 liter bottle
yeast from the baking section in the local food store
air line tubing (to start recommended to get silicone tubing)
sugar
in line vavle to help control the output of the reactor
then best option for injection in a 10G in a small power head with adjustable flow rate and air tube


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

So,how much do powerheads cost?And can i get them at PetCo,PetSmart,or even Walmart?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Petco has a pretty cheap one, Petsmart has a nice one for 20-30$ (one I use in my second 10G).


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

This may seem stupid but ive never had experience with power heads,you need to plug them in right?And do they like have suctions to stick them on the wall or something?But do i have to plug in he injector?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

yup powerheads need to be plugged in and they have suction cups to stick to the glass. All you will need to do is connect the line from the CO2 reactor to the air in port on the powerhead.

What I got from petsmart was the Aqua Clear Powerhead for 5-20 gallon tanks. It has an adjustable flow rate and an air line for O2 injection which you can connect to the CO2 reactor to inject the CO2.

AquaClear Powerheads and Accessories from Hagen - Water Pumps - Fish - PetSmart


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not recommending against this route, as CO2 will certainly help your plants, but you won't need it so much for the plants you have. Wisteria will grow like a weed in any tank just about.


----------

